# A.C. valu toy co.?



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the tale?

I'm flipping through the April 1994 S Gaugian, and an ad for track manufactured by A.C. valu toy co. Plastic ties, 10 per 10" piece, with SS rail.

A Yahoo group said they went bankrupt soon after release. I'm wondering how much was actually produced? Anyone have any?

In a quick google moment I didn't find anything meaningful, maybe someone just knows...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Never heard of them, but I've been out of the hobby for a while only returning a couple, 3 years ago. Doesn't sound like their product was too keen.....


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Never heard of them, but I've been out of the hobby for a while only returning a couple, 3 years ago. Doesn't sound like their product was too keen.....


I was wondering if they had acquired the dies for flyer track, and ran out of capital. I only found the one ad, but some track made it on the street per the yahoo thing. 

I don't even know if yahoo nonsense still works, or if that's all archive. I hate the format thus have never spent time there.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

THE NEW GUY
I did pick up a number of good items per "the yahoo thing," and I've sold some stuff there as well. Sure as hell beats paying Ebay and Paypal fees. (Now that is NONSENSE!!!)
Mark

I purchased the Northern, and sold the Pacific (among other things).


----------

